# White haze on base



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

umm, could be where you're riding: is it east coast or midwest ice? That stuff's really abrasive. 

Could be the type of wax you used may be wrong for your area/conditions. 

Could be you just didn't do a very good job...did you hot wax with an iron? 

Finally, some base materials are better than others...what brand board is it and are you sure it's a sintered base and not extruded?


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like it's built up wax deposits. Is it on the opposite side fo your bindings? Thats a common spot I see it in my shop. Other areas may be the board warping. How old is your board?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea..you could scratch at it a bit with your finger nail..

if wax comes up its just excess wax

if nothing comes up your board is dry and needs waxing


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I sprayed my black base with Swix base cleaner and it had a white film on it. Is this the base cleaner that you used??










-Slyder


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

base cleaner is essentially just kerosene. so go get some and clean her up nice and re wax it


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

My board is brand new, it's a Neversummer premier F1-R. I did notice it after using base cleaner. In fact, it might be that too. I can scrape it off. Also, I'm pretty sure I did a good job waxing it.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

of course kerosene will work, but it's not environmentally friendly. 

Any citrus based houshold cleaner or "simple green" works just as well and without the guilt. Hell, you can even use plain lemon or orange juice and it'll work.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Orange cleaner, green 3M pad, elbow grease.

Scrub the shit out of it, wipe it down with water to remove the cleaner. Your board will be dry as hell. It will LOOK like there's a white film on it, but it's not a film at all, it's your base without any wax.

Then you're good to go for a fresh wax.


----------

